# Why would you narrow the road like this...



## Peter Armstrong (2 Jun 2014)

http://www.zapiks.fr/chute-arrivee-st-raymond-qc-.html


----------



## Rooster1 (2 Jun 2014)

ouch


----------



## Shaun (2 Jun 2014)

Ouch indeed - hope the rider who hit them was okay?

I wonder why the origaniser narrowed the road with the barriers at that point - it's not like they were keeping any spectators at bay on that side of the road or anything?


----------



## davdandy (2 Jun 2014)

The organisers are completely to blame here and should be accountable for it.


----------



## zizou (2 Jun 2014)

looks a sore one!

Perhaps they were using transponders for placing the riders and the line for recording the signal didnt stretch across the whole road - That appened with a race i was in a few weeks ago but we were told before the race it was a narrow finish so knew to expect it. Although in the middle of a sprint at max effort these things can easily be forgotten.


----------



## Herzog (2 Jun 2014)

Very unfortunate!

Looks like a US crit, and, if so, rider would have known about the obstacle for at least an hour...very poor riding. He was also sprinting on the hoods...one of lower categories I assume?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2014)

Herzog said:


> Very unfortunate!
> 
> Looks like a US crit, and, if so, rider would have known about the obstacle for at least an hour...very poor riding. He was also sprinting on the hoods...one of lower categories I assume?


A bit French for the USA, unless it was in Cajun country!


----------



## zizou (2 Jun 2014)

Quebec i think


----------



## Herzog (3 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> A bit French for the USA, unless it was in Cajun country!


 
Just saw the road sign in English...didn't listen with sound (or read the video title ).


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2014)

Unbelievable, especially as I cant see any reason (a pot hole or to hold the crowd back etc) that would require them


----------



## HorTs (3 Jun 2014)

I t doesn't look like there is a good reason to narrow the road but why did he cycle into it?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2014)

HorTs said:


> I t doesn't look like there is a good reason to narrow the road but why did he cycle into it?


Because he was in full racing mode, didn't expect it to be there and didn't spot it in time to avoid it ...?


----------



## jack smith (3 Jun 2014)

Daft to narrow it but come on he must have seen that?


----------



## oldroadman (3 Jun 2014)

All a bit sudden, a taper would have helped. Quite why is unclear, but it's incorrect to start blaming when all facts are unknown. Nasty crash though, and if it was a multi-lap race, then I'm surprised that the rider had not seen it and worked out what to do. It did look as if he got stuck in a bad place and could not decide what to do, but didn't look as if there was any chance of pushing back in so close to the line. All very odd.


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Because he was in full racing mode, didn't expect it to be there and didn't spot it in time to avoid it ...?


Different event but I have known a few good TT'ers that have went into a parked car


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2014)

There's a bit more detail here: http://pedalmag.com/big-crash-at-finish-of-gp-st-raymond-raises-questions-of-safety-at-quebec-races/

Fortunately, the cyclist seems to be alright. 

There's also a (French) blog about the indicent here: http://velolibrius.com/gp-de-saint-raymond-poncepilatisme-sur-rds/

As well as some anger vented towards the president of the FQSC, the blog also states that some spectators tried to move the barriers, but were ordered to put them back!


----------



## montage (6 Jun 2014)

Stupid rider stupid obstacles. He obviously saw them, an had a very clear get out route.


----------

